# Farewell Copper - The Toughest Dog I've Ever Known



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I'm so sorry that your Copper is gone. It sounds like you and your family gave him a wonderful life. Run free, Copper!


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Cooper. You can run fast & play hard now, sweet boy!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. From your heart felt testament, I have a good sense of just how loved and special he was. Big hugs to you and your family. Godspeed sweet Copper. You left some big pawprints for some lucky dog to fill.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That was a very special thing to read, thank you. I am very sorry for your loss. It sounds like Copper had the life every dog wants. Run free!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to Copper. What a lucky boy to have been so loved.

RIP Copper!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Copper sounds like the dog everyone dreams of having. I'm so happy for him that he got the loving, devoted family he deserved and so very sorry for you and your family that he is gone. Someday we must have Goldens who are immortal. But wait - no - then we would inflict the grief on them instead of accepting it ourselves, and that doesn't seem fair at all.

Run free, sweet Copper, and watch over your loving humans.

Wishing you peace,
Lucy


----------



## maryt (Jun 22, 2012)

So Sorry to hear about your Copper, but try to remember that Copper had a wonderful life and your memories and his are forever. Run free Copper boy Run!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your and your family's loss! Your family gave that boy such a beautiful life. No matter how long they live, it is never long enough!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss. It sounds like Copper had a great life with you and your family.


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

Your story touched me on the very deepest level. I lost my soulmate last year at 13. He also had his grievences with our electric fence in the Garden. He also loved the large front door to the world. I know your boy is smiling, running, and telling you from above " Holy cow it's AWESOME here". Good Dog Copper. You earned your Wings. 

Wishing you all the best in the coming days and weeks, and thank you so much for sharing a most beautiful story of love, companionship, and sheer devotion. He was a lucky dog, and I am sure you felt like YOU were the lucky one.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for sharing your story, so very sorry that you have lost Copper. It sounds like he was a very special boy indeed who was loved so much by your family.
Run free sweet Copper!


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so sorry that the world lost such a special dog. Your family is in my
Thoughts. Thank you for sharing your wonderful words about Cooper.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Copper sounds like he was one heck of a good dog! Rest in peace, sweet fella. Thinking of you and your family...


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Thank you for such a wonderful tribute to Copper. He was obviously very loved and such a great doggie.


----------



## ms_summer (Mar 23, 2012)

That was beautiful. Thanks for sharing these sweet memories with us... Copper sounds like a lovely, lovely boy! Sorry for your loss, he is free and healthy again.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of Cooper. My deepest condolences to your mom. Your farewell tribute is an amazing life story of one special boy. After 15 years living on this plane Cooper is sure happy to go in new adventures on the other side of the Bridge.

Run free sweet boy and make sure you have some rest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of you Cooper, beautiful tribute to your beautiful boy. He was an amazing boy and I can tell he was very much loved.

Godspeed Cooper


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KyGuy*

KyGuy

What you wrote about Copper was so beautiful-I can tell how much you loved him and what a very special boy he was. May he rest in peace with all of your pets at the Bridge and I know my Smooch and Snobear will be playing with him.
I love what you wrote about Max, your Border Collie, taking up Copper's vigil at the front door now.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

A beautiful story - Copper sounds like an amazing soul. Very sorry for your loss.
brianne


----------



## Nath (May 12, 2011)

So Sorry for your lost. It is never easy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

You have given your boy such a beautiful and moving tribute - he will now be playing at the bridge as he runs a young dog once again and there will be no loud loud bangs to frighten him

Run free play hard and sleep softly Copper


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

What a touching story..I am so sorry..God Bless Copper!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

I too do not get to the forum as often as I used to, so I am just now seeing this. So sorry to hear of Copper's passing but what a wonderful long life he had with your family. Virtual hugs to you Jeremy.
Kathi


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Copper. Your story was lovely and it is evident how much you all loved him. He sounds like he had a wonderful life with your family....and now he is running free at the bridge and watching over you


----------

